

"Hacker" Gary McKinnon's fight with U.S. extradition - richij
http://blogs.computerworld.com/16215/gary_mckinnons_fight_against_u_s_extradition_freegary

======
richij
In my humble opinion, McKinnon needs to be given the opportunity to be tried,
by a jury of his peers, in the United Kingdom.

